# Cerco scriptino...

## quantumwire

Ciao a tutti.

Sto cercando uno scriptino o qualsiasi cosa sia in grado di mettermi a nanna il portatile quando la batteria scende sotto l'8%.

Non ho pretese di avere sul desktop alcun tipo di warning... di conti alla rovescia e non richiedo nessun particolare modo di spegimento... un bel:

```

# shutdown -h now

```

e' quello che fa al caso mio.

Chiaramente il mio laptop e' una bellissima gentoo box!    :Wink: 

Thanks.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non dovrebbe essere difficile. Se usi apm con un

```
$ cat /proc/apm 

1.16ac 1.2 0x03 0x01 0x00 0x01 98% -1 ?
```

vedi in che stato e' la batteria e con un if controlli se e' al di sotto del 8%. Poi metti nel tuo crontab di farlo partire ogni tot di tempo. Se hai acpi non saprei.

PS: ora non ho tempo di farlo perche' sono sotto esami ma posso provare non appena li ho finiti.

----------

## cerri

acpid/apmd fa al caso tuo.

----------

## quantumwire

Uso acpi:

```

[stekkino:~] > cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/alarm

alarm:                   unsupported

```

```

[stekkino:~] > cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info

present:                 yes

design capacity:         4300 mAh

last full capacity:      4542 mAh

battery technology:      rechargeable

design voltage:          14800 mV

design capacity warning: 454 mAh

design capacity low:     45 mAh

capacity granularity 1:  409 mAh

capacity granularity 2:  4088 mAh

model number:            BA-03

serial number:

battery type:            LIon

OEM info:                ASUSTek

```

```

[stekkino:~] > cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state

present:                 yes

capacity state:          ok

charging state:          discharging

present rate:            0 mA

remaining capacity:      4542 mAh

present voltage:         16836 mV

```

 Ora cerco qualche info su acpid.

----------

## Naspe

Non so se dico una belinata... ma io avevo messo di lanciare questo comando nel programmino che ti fa vedere lo stato della batteria in kde/gnome. Cliccando sull'iconcina della batteria puoi impostare qule comando lanciare in caso di battery scarica...

CMq ora nn ho il portatile sotto mano quindi quando arrivo a casa ti dico meglio.

Ciao ciao

----------

## quantumwire

Io non uso ne' Gnome ne' KDE ma BlackBox.

Comunque vorrei non essere obbligato a lanciare X per attivare il controllo dello stato della batteria per l'esecuzione dello shutdown.

Forse devo smanettare un po' con acpid...

----------

## federico

In questo post

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=106835&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=acpi+centrino+travelmate

c'e' una configurazione che uso io per acpid, puoi basarti su quella magari per ottenere il risultato che cerchi !

Fede

----------

## quantumwire

Ok... ho dato un'occhiata sia alla man page di acpid sia al link fornitomi da Fedrico. Quello che mi serve e' dunque la lista dei possibili eventi relativi all'alimentazione che vengono mandati sul file /proc/acpi/event.

Non l'ho trovata... magari averla completa di tutti i possibili eventi che vengono rilevati non sarebbe male cosi' posso inventarmi qualcos'altro tipo... passa qualcuno vicino al mio lap? --> YES = il lap saluta con un bel "ciao!" via speeker; NO = niente.

Che ne dite   :Very Happy:  !

Shcerzi a parte: qualcuno sa indicarmi la lista completa di eventi mandati sul file /proc/acpi/event?

----------

## federico

Io ho fatto cosi', ho messo in ascolto un tail sul logger e mi son messo a premere tutti i tastini, chiudere il monitor e cose del genere per vedere che eventi venivano generati.

----------

## quantumwire

Posso allora provare a staccare l'alimentazione da rete e vedere che eventi vengono generati durante la scarica della batteria...

----------

## randomaze

Già visto QUI ?

----------

## quantumwire

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Già visto QUI ?

 

Non avevo visto ed ora gli ho dato una occhiata... direi che e' fatto molto bene anche se l'implementazione nello script (al quale vengono passati tutti gli eventi "/etc/acpi/action.sh") del riconoscimento dell'evento e' diversa.

Mi rimane comunque il problema di trovare la lista degli eventi.

Ho provato a staccare la mia batteria e riattaccarla ma l'evento ottenuto e' completamente diverso da quello descritto in quel file relativo alla batteria.

Infatti io ottengo un "hotkey HTK xxx  xxx" e non un bel "battery BAT0 xxx xxx"... mi sembra un po' strana la cosa!!!

Tanto per essere chiari ecco qua uno spaccato del mio /var/log/acpid:

```

[Sun Feb 22 22:43:55 2004] received event "hotkey HOTK 00000057 0000000a"

[Sun Feb 22 22:43:55 2004] notifying client 5718[1000:100]

[Sun Feb 22 22:43:55 2004] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh hotkey HOTK 00000057 0000000a"

[Sun Feb 22 22:43:55 2004] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Sun Feb 22 22:43:55 2004] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Sun Feb 22 22:43:55 2004] action exited with status 0

[Sun Feb 22 22:43:55 2004] completed event "hotkey HOTK 00000057 0000000a"

[Sun Feb 22 22:43:55 2004] received event "hotkey HOTK 00000069 00000014"

[Sun Feb 22 22:43:55 2004] notifying client 5718[1000:100]

[Sun Feb 22 22:43:55 2004] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh hotkey HOTK 00000069 00000014"

[Sun Feb 22 22:43:55 2004] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Sun Feb 22 22:43:55 2004] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Sun Feb 22 22:43:55 2004] action exited with status 0

[Sun Feb 22 22:43:55 2004] completed event "hotkey HOTK 00000069 00000014"

```

... e non vedo "battery BAT0...." eppure stacco e riattacco l'alimentazione... e la stacco e poi aspetto un bel po' prima di riattaccarla non compare comunque nessun evento relativo alla batteria... ma il modulo nel kernel e' compilato!

----------

